# محاضرات فيزيا و ميكانيكا ...... لطلبة سنة أولى



## eng abdallah (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إخواني و أخواتي الطلبة


هذه بعض المحاضرات 

في الفيزيا و الميكانيكا

لسنة اولى

من الزقازيق

الروابط

محاضرات في الفيزياء .... للطلبة

بعض المحاضرات في الميكانيكا ..... للطلبة

لا تبخلوا بالرد و الدعاء​


----------

